# Greenish Shrimp



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

Just purchased a shrimp not sure what species. Sorta looks like a neo type its green and goldish/yellowish line running through the back and has greenish eyes. But it does not look like the regular greens that has that pointy feature.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Where did you buy it, what did you buy it as?


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

Got it from AI. From the orange eye blue tiger tank. $30 was worth it. Something unique. Its Dark green. I'm guessing its a hybrid. One off. I'll take picture soon.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

$30 for an 'unknown'? Hope it's something nice. Pics please!


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

yeps. never seen this color. i'm waiting for it to come out.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

did you ask them what type of shrimp it was? If it is a neo of any kind you paid WAAAYYY too much money for it. 

There are dark green shrimp that are the same as Yellows, not a lot of them around, and these ones are NOT Babaulti which is the pointy nosed kind.

Pam that makes crittercrumbs on this forum used to have them/breed them. I had them for a while too, they are the color of moss and can turn brown to match whatever they are in. They will interbreed with any other neos and you get just dirty brown looking shrimps.

I would ask AI what the name of this shrimp is, then you can look up on the web about them.


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

interesting. But I hate the price


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Doesn't really look that green and why are your pictures linked from EBay, are you trying to sell it or something?


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

Its green just prob the flash. And its link to kijiji not ebay. Cause i don't know how to upload the picture. So I posted on kijiji then copied the url link.


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> interesting. But I hate the price


yeah. impulse buy.


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> did you ask them what type of shrimp it was? If it is a neo of any kind you paid WAAAYYY too much money for it.
> 
> There are dark green shrimp that are the same as Yellows, not a lot of them around, and these ones are NOT Babaulti which is the pointy nosed kind.
> 
> ...


probably. now i feel alittle ripped off. but its something i never seen before and looked very cool.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many you have?


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

only one. it was the only one.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

it looks like a babaulti with a racing stripe


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe if you could get a better picture of it out of the green plants, where everyone was able to see the head/nose might get clearer idea of species. ??


----------

